# Get over here!



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

The MULLETS gone but the MOJO aint. Had to crop it off, got a KILLER job. NOMO fishin 4-5 days a week. Heres a slob i got this mornin. 12.5 lbs

No time for a report but i promise you doods a good one after Monday.

STAND UP AND SHOUT!

More to come in a few days.


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

what river. That's a great fish. Never got one ever but I hope this year.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice fish!!!!!!! I hit a 29" male today and thought that was big, but that slobs all over mine!!! Sweeeeet!


RRR


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

What an amazing looking steelhead. Bravo thunderbug. PS i thought the mullet was cool


----------



## charcoal (Nov 13, 2007)

that is a biggen...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice fish Thunder! By the way, did you ever work at Spruce Run Apt's??????


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> Nice fish Thunder! By the way, did you ever work at Spruce Run Apt's??????


could be.


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Thats absolutely hilarious dude... IM LMAO because Bob nailed it and then you put up that pic....

I did APT MAINT for years, and yes i was at Spruce lol.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

thats funny, i was at oakbrook and my wife is the property manager for Eaton Ridge, ive met you b 4.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice fish Thunder. Cannt wait to hear the details.

Lima Eyecatcher 
Jim


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

solid fish, and I see you got a new CP too...Nice.

Joe


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Awesome fish thunderbug! That's brute for sure. Way to go.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Lovely fish...
I am in love with the pin.. Looks great!

Sure is a big handle on the rod though


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

flytyer said:


> Awesome fish thunderbug! That's brute for sure. Way to go.


Hey flytyer. I want to start tying some flies myself. Where do I start??? 

Thanks.


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

liquidsoap said:


> Lovely fish...
> I am in love with the pin.. Looks great!
> 
> Sure is a big handle on the rod though


DOOD...

That is a G Loomis STR1563GLX Centerpin rod. It is a 13 foot rod rated for 12 pound line. It was designed for Great Lakes steel and is arguably the best all around centerpin rod out there. The handle may appear long because i have my reel corked all the way up to balance the rod to my likings, but that is a standard handle on any centerpin rod.


Super light, super sensitive and puts a whoopin on the fish.

Made of the patented GLX material, this two piece rod is extremely light and well balanced. While most rods of this size are three piece, I commend G. Loomis for making this a two piece rod. Although awkward in the truck or in the boat, on the river from tip to butt it feels like a complete extention of ones arm. The titanium Recoil guides are another bonus feature that sets this rod apart from the competition.

We loved the balance of the rod and the simple adjustable reel seats that allow each individual to mount the reel to the exact location that is balanced to perfection.

Setting the hook from a distance is no problem. Plenty of power in such a light rod. We even tested this model on Chums and had no problem with powering them over when needed.

The rod did it's job as described when battling steelhead and brought them in without over stressing the fish so the could be revived and swim another day.

G. Loomis puts the claim these are the lightest, fastest rods of this length anywhere. We agree!

Please visit G. Loomis to see their complete lineup.

And if your not familiar with the reel thats mounted up on there, all im gonna say at this point is, you dont wanna know. LOL


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

your name isnt Chuck, is it?


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Patricio said:


> your name isnt Chuck, is it?


Are the Browns going to the Super Bowl???

Uh... no


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

THUNDERBUG said:


> Are the Browns going to the Super Bowl???
> 
> Uh... no


oh. you look like a guy I used to fish with about 15 years ago. mullet included.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice bit of info bug..
The current rod I have is 3 piece.. Do they make 2 piece 13 foot rods.. I really do prefer 2 piece..


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

liquidsoap said:


> Nice bit of info bug..
> The current rod I have is 3 piece.. Do they make 2 piece 13 foot rods.. I really do prefer 2 piece..


Yep. 2 piece Loomis CP rods are nice. I took a look at the line when they came out last year. Almost six-hundred bucks nice. Makes the thousand-dollar outfit possible with a decent CP reel. Time for a second job?


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

plsplns said:


> Hey flytyer. I want to start tying some flies myself. Where do I start???
> 
> Thanks.


plsplns, check your PM's.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Craig at Erie Outfitters has custom built St. Croix Avid 13', two piece rods, equipped with recoil guides and all that stuff....Mine was around $250. I love it, couldn't ever imagine going back to a 10'6". The GLoomis rods are insane, super super lightweight, but $600 is just too much for my wallet.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Wow 600 for a rod, thats insane!!


----------

